# Glycine Airman 18 strap options



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

I picked one up with the Jomashop sale and so far have been obsessed with it ever since. Just the perfect size.

The strap it came with was much nicer than expected. However, I am looking to get the "right" strap so I am looking for some custom options.

Here's what I pulled out of my collection.



















Anyone put this on a genuine gator or other interesting colors/materials? Vintage look?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

here are some that i tried on mine. i have also just ordered a polished super engineer from WatchGecko.

Chinese brushed super engineer







orange NATO







Jamaican NATO







vintage German stainless steel bracelet







genuine alligator


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

I dig the genuine alligator! The super engineer is great and the orange I would not have expected to like. Great combos. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

here is one more i got last night from watchgecko







i really like this combo, the rounded links go well with the rounded parts of the case, and the polished stainless steel also goes well with all of the polished parts of the case.


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

tylehman said:


> here is one more i got last night from watchgecko
> View attachment 11420994
> 
> i really like this combo, the rounded links go well with the rounded parts of the case, and the polished stainless steel also goes well with all of the polished parts of the case.


Love the watch gecko. That's wear I have been picking up all my current leather straps. Will have to take a look at there bracelet options.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Econoline (Aug 20, 2011)

That polished Super Engineer looks so nice that I just ordered one from watchgecko. I like that it comes with 20mm & 22mm ends so I could try it on both 18 and DC-4.


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

p


Econoline said:


> That polished Super Engineer looks so nice that I just ordered one from watchgecko. I like that it comes with 20mm & 22mm ends so I could try it on both 18 and DC-4.


post pictures when you try them out.

adjusting the bracelet was not that easy, but with the right tools it is very doable. i use a pin press like this one to get them started. 







then some pliers to put the pin out completely.

there is a collar that is put inside one of the inner part of the link. i needed a jewelers hammer to get the pin back in. the way this works makes a strong attachment, and looks better than a split pin. i am very happy with the bracelet, and it feels like good quality in every way.


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

Always love to see another Airman nice combo too.


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

Forgot to add I have found a combo that has been winning wrist time all week. I present the Airman 18 on a Haveston M1936 Heavy Weave Nato


----------



## robhaa (Jan 24, 2015)

lbovill said:


> Forgot to add I have found a combo that has been winning wrist time all week. I present the Airman 18 on a Haveston M1936 Heavy Weave Nato
> 
> View attachment 11561762


That looks great! Good choice


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

Very versatile watch. Similar strap option.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kipps (Apr 12, 2017)

Beautiful watch, that every strap matches


----------



## Genco (Jan 3, 2017)

I agree with others, that super engineer is awesome!


----------

